# Zoeller pump switch / float issues



## Erock (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello all,

I have a Zoeller pump in my sump pit which handles water from our washing machine and some ground water.
Recently the pump when running seems to cycle quickly meaning that the float when rising on the plastic shaft prematurely sets off the switch.
I took out the pump and inspected the plastic float and rod and they both seem to be moving smoothly.
Could this be a worn out switch that is activated to easily?

Thanks for your input.

Eric


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Ya need a whole new pump and pit, and all new plumbing, but first check the tilt switch at the bottom of the pump

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Erock said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a Zoeller pump in my sump pit which handles water from our washing machine and some ground water.
> Recently the pump when running seems to cycle quickly meaning that the float when rising on the plastic shaft prematurely sets off the switch.
> ...


Are you sure you are a plumber Eric? I am gonna go on the limb and say you are a HO/DIY'er and are online looking for some help. 

I am sure the fellas here would love to read an intro from ya. Maybe you should post one


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

My rod rises prematurely at times. It makes leaving the restaurant awkward.....

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

